# Turnabout is Fair Play.....



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

.......After all, many duck hunters use decoys as a lure...........


PS......I thought this was cute. but if any members feel it is a little too risque, please let me know and I'll take care of it. 

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, I loved it! Thank you, Linda!  

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVED IT! Risque??? Ah, from a Scorpio...nope!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It'd be risque if the picture were from the (duck) hunter's viewpoint. While it might be more entertaining from that standpoint to some of us, I think the meaning might... uhh... be lost!

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Whew.....Thanks!

Glad you like it, Cynthia and Shi.......

Linda

Yes, thanks Pidgey....I figured the view of the "decoy" from our perspective would make it okay for general audiences.....maybe less interesting for _some,_ LOL, but okay....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Whew.....Thanks!
> 
> Glad you like it, Cynthia and Shi.......
> 
> ...


_

Uh huh, like possibly: Pidgey (who admitted...), Pete, Alvin and especially George...to name just a few. ROFL  

Sorry, Lin, just TOO much to resist! _


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is a GOOD ONE, Lin. LOL    *


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL.
Love it.

Reti


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats so funny lol.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny! Turnabout is fair play?


----------

